# Elite-5 HDI Combo



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Is this a good price on Lowrance 000-11146-001 Elite-5 HDI Combo with Basemap and 50/200-455/800KHz Transducer. 
$309.00 Free Shipping

Also,I know its for deeper water application but will it be fine for inland and Lake Erie? The 83/200 is more expensive.


I am thinking of upgrading for my kayak.

Thank You


----------



## Nissan (Dec 26, 2014)

I just installed one in my new toy for money I do not think you can do better. Video on YT of Catfisherman with 7HDI goes through the advantage. Having both di and broadband on two screen shots is awesome! Full color display for what black and white cost few years ago with just DSI. There a buy, check classifieds moving five 5xHDIs and couple 4 HDI with chart plotter. For me chart plotter will not really get used will be running sonar. Played around with plotter it does have cool settings give speed few other options. Really my Ipilot Link does that and speedo lol enough. Both units have split flashers for Icefisherman. Both have voltage indicators. Tough to find go to overlay data, ADD and there is box for Voltage. I may end up putting 4HDI on my dash as all other parts same just drop it on. Like size and quality of unit. Not sure which one I will stick with until next season. Either one is huge upgrade over my black and white unit pulled on this rig.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

keepinitreel said:


> I *know its for deeper water application but will it be fine for inland and Lake Erie? The 83/200 is more expensive*.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading for my kayak.
> ...


Personally I would buy what you really want (or need). Why save a few bucks and hope it works. I would get the unit with 83/200 then you KNOW it will do what you need it to do.


----------

